# White Dove Ally high in a tree...



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings Everyone!

Just when I thought this day couldn't be worse, Ally, the white dove, flew out of the hutch and up into my tree shortly before dark this evening when I opened the door to put her and Rally into the carrier and indoors for the night.

I was hoping she would come down when she heard Rally cooing and me shaking the seed bag, however, it became really dark and although I could hear her, I could not see her. Soon Rally stopped cooing and so did she.

I was going to leave Rally in the hutch overnight so that she would come down in the morning, however, thought it would be best to bring him in and move their cage near the open window that faces the tree so she could hear him in the morning. I put the carrier on top of the hutch with food inside.
I'll wake up just before sunrise and go outside to open the hutch door for her and try sitting there shaking the seed bag. She usually comes flying to me when I do that in the Gazebo.

Thanks Terry, again, for calming me down about this. From your mouth to God's Ears that she'll come down tomorrow at daylight!
Thanks also, Hilly and Dezirrae for your good wishes.

It's supposed to go down to 49 degrees tonight, so I'm praying that she's ok in the tree. There is a slight wind also. 

Sorry to ask you guys to pray again, but please do so. It would be awful to think of her cold and hungry as I'm sure many of you have unfortunately experienced with your escapees!

Many thanks again and any other advice about how to get her to come down would be greatly appreciated. I just hope it doesn't rain tomorrow with high winds as is the forecast! Then I wouldn't even be able to have Rally out there helping me! Here we go again, St. Francis!!!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Christin, you know all our thoughts and prayers for Ally are with her and you. 

One thing I read after one of my birds escaped is to absolutely drench them with water so they can't fly and then they can't go farther. It might be worth a try if Ally's not too high in the tree. Hopefully, she'll stay put during the night and be ready to come down in the morning.

Good luck.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I pray for the safe return of you fellow friend. I have had some of the same experiences only they wernt my birds. I felt awful. But Almost all of them came back and they didnt care but I dreaded it and eventually the last few came back. One took 4 days. I was so happy when they were all back.

I hope yours comes back too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I sent some serious "Ally, get your little feathered behind back down where Christin can help you" vibes .. I'm really hoping she will be ready to become a pampered pet again by morning.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Christin,
never feel sorry for asking us for prayers.

I am positive the members and myself don't mind. Prayers, hopeful thoughts, good vibes, and the very best wishes is what we do.

PLEASE let us know how it goes! I'm also praying and hoping she returns to your loving care .

-Hilly


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings and thanks again guys!

It started to rain early this morning at 3am, so I went out again with the seed bag and calling to her as I usually do. It was still dark, so I couldn't see her nor hear her. So maybe, as Mary stated, the rain was a good thing. ???
Thanks Mary for making me feel that I'm not a bother to you guys. I feel awful that I rescued her and then lost her. ugh!

Terry, I'm glad you also sent out that reprimand for her to get home! I said the same thing to her last night and again this morning at sunrise. It's still rainy and foggy. I still can't see or hear her and my binocculars keep fogging up. I can clearly hear while outdoors Rally cooing from the window. He's upset and hasn't stopped cooing since 5am poor little guy. He won't come down from the top perch of the cage to eat or drink either. I told him I'd find her for him.

Michael, so glad that those other birds returned. Thanks for sharing that, it gives me more hope that she will do the same. Did they come back right away? I'm concerned because after today we will have a big drop in temps.

Thanks also, Victor, for being counted in on this sad event. Believe it or not, it was just the other night that I read every single thread about Tooter's encounter with the hawk and everything you went through. I thought to myself, what a terrible experience that was and actually thanked God and the Angels for bringing Tooter back safe and sound. I thought of your experience also while calling for her last night and prayed God and the Angels would also bring Ally back. That was a really long time for you to go through that and now I know how you felt about those 12 seconds that you stepped away. I was right at the freakin' door and she flew right past me and all because it was so stupidly important for me to take the food/water dishes out first...literally 3 seconds! Thankfully, I slammed the door shut as Rally was ready to follow. I also was soooooo impressed by the outpour of prayers and the amazing unceasing Faith everyone had for Tooter's return. And so thankful and appreciative that everyone will do the same for Ally with hopefully the same glorious results! Victor, I also called out from work this morning with a 'family emergency', however will have to go in tonight to take over my fill-in's shift. ugh! But, it's ok, I'd rather be here during daylight hours.

I called the police/animal control and gave them my phone contact info.
Today is election day in town, so I will print up a notice and ask if the Paramus Bourough Hall will kindly allow me to post on the door as many Paramus residents will be going there to vote.

I just ran out to see if I could hear or see her and I could not. Where would she go in this foggy rainy weather. Thankfully we are without preditors such as hawks/racoons and such around here. Lots of squirrels though...I don't think they bother with the birds as they usually share with them the bird feeders/bath without altercation that I've seen.

I'll go check on Rally now and try to encourage him to eat/drink by placing him down by the dishes. Anything else I could do for him, please let me know.
Then I'll run over to the Bourough Hall to vote for the 'lesser of evil' politicians. Oh, God help us! 

God bless all of you guys. It brings tears to my eyes at this moment as well as restored faith in mankind to know that there are such Wonderful and Great people that I have crossed paths with in this crazy world.

I'll update later. May you all have a blessed day with your safe and sound Beloved Creatures. AMEN!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Good luck. They often get like zombies up in a tree when it gets dark. I've had to climb up and get more than one down who couldn't even seem to move. When they've been exclusively in the loft or the house for a long time, they're often more than a little confused when outside in new surroundings.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Christin,

I was really hoping when it started raining last night that the little guy would high tail it on home (uhm - sorry for the pun  ). Not quite sure what direction the weather is moving, but in Piscataway it's starting to clear up & I see blue skies! I'll keep my eyes in the sky too (though I doubt he's flown this far). I can't remember -- is he banded? Keep the positive thought going!!

Dezirrae


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christin, count me in, too. Please try not to worry.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I hope Ally has made it home by now. When my first dove, Beakers, got out (someone visiting left the front door open, disregarding the four hundred signs I had up all over the house and door ), she flew up to the roof and I was able to get up there and just grab her. She wasn't real tame but she was so freaked out by being outside, she just kind of waited to be taken back in, it seemed. I hope Ally has the same "dove-sense" and comes down far enough to grab her. I have also heard of "soaking" them with water to make it harder for them to fly, and easier for you to catch.  Please let us know asap when you get her!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*No site nor sound of Ally*

Greetings again, Pidgie friends.

Oh well...just it's over 24 hours now and I haven't heard any cooing or have seen Ally since last night. It's dark now, so the hutch is closed with the carrier on top with fresh seed and water inside.

I was able to post the sign up at the Borough Hall in town...everyone was really sympathetic...I guess I was the highlight of an otherwise mundain day.
I also posted on the petfinder website.

Pidgy, Ally was no zombie going up up up in that tree as soon as I got the ladder to grab her....didn't know about spraying her down with water at that time...shucks. So glad you were able to get your thankfully zombie-like pidgie back!

Dezirrae, we also had blue skies and sun in and out here eventually, however, still too windy to get Rally out to the hutch. He's still cooing by the window...hasn't stopped since 5am, except to thankfully get a bite to eat and a drink. Your prayers are so welcomed...It would be a miracle if Ally found her way to you! Thanks for keeping watch for her! 

Thanks Maggie for pulling for Ally to get back safe and sound...I'm really trying hard not to think of her cold, wet, hungry and thirsty, but rather possibly in someone's home in a nice warm box with a towel and some water. Hopefully they would check petfinder or this site to inquire.
I also remember reading in the Hall of Love about your beautiful Hen that you and Lewis cared for since birth...she was truly a miracle baby and a blessing to you guys. I'm certain she's flying happily with your others. A very touching post as were the others. Losing Bloomer was really tough. Not knowing where Ally is even tougher.

God Bless you Maryjane! My only laugh of the day when you posted about the 400 signs and still the visitor left the door open! Unbelievable! I'm glad Beakers freaked out long enough for you to grab!

I was wondering what, if anything, to do for Rally. ??? He's very upset. Pacing the upper perch and cooing. I had the back of the cage covered with a chick print, I changed it to a plain cover just in case the print was bothering him with all those chicky eyes staring at him.

I'm going to check on him now.

I'll be out by the hutch at sunrise shaking my seed bag again.
It was weird today, I thought I heard her twice for a few seconds in the distance, but not sure if it was wishfull thinking. I did walk down through a few neighbor's yards toward where I thought I had heard, but no more sounds and nothing to be seen.  

Thanks again for the support and prayers.
Saint Francis is really going to kick me when I get There for this goof-up!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Pidgie friends...

Just wanted to let you know that the Animal Control rep. contacted me just a short while ago...there have been no calls with regard to a white dove.

I told him the story about the rescues and about Pigeon Life. He was interested in visiting the site due to them getting birds that are injured.
I also offered my assistance in such cases....always good to have Animal Control care for our feathered friends as well.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening with loved ones!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christin, I was really hoping Ally would have made it back home by now. Doves are not as good at homing as pigeons and it may be she simply doesn't know how to find her way back home. Hopefully, she will show up in someone's yard and can be caught.

Thank you for your comments about our Frosty. She was the most special pigeon to us and we loved her more than I can say. Her daughter, ******, is still with us and about 3 years ago I had opened the aviary door to go inside where she was and she slipped right by me, flying up into a tree, then on to the aviary top, then to the front yard, then back to the back yard and on to the deck railing. I went up to her talking as softly as I could and just about the time she was taking off again, I grabbed her by the tail (not usually recommended  ) and held on. She has not pulled that trick again and seemed relieved to be back with her mother.

It is great you have a compassionate animal control officer. I'm glad he knows about Ally and can be on the lookout for her.

Keep the faith.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm hoping that Miss Ally will come to her senses and find her way back home. 

To look at the positives -- doves can live in a cold climate fairly well if there is a ready food source, water and shelter. She can also join a flock of doves fairly easily if she doesn't get home as she speaks their language (sort of). 
The best thing about this if she doesn't come home to you is that people really like the white doves and will be more likely to notice her and to help her out. If anything, she's already safely tucked up in someone's home. So do your best to keep your chin up and your thoughts positive. Even though our little parakeet Lucky never came home, we haven't given up hope that he found a new home -- after all he came to us as a foundling too!

After Lucky got out, I decided I would always keep my birds wings clipped so that they couldn't fly away should we ever experience an escape again. (I know, hindsight is great, sigh). Well, I don't have the finches wings clipped, they're a bit too small, but I've had the parakeets' trimmed. They are evenly trimmed so the direction is still there, just the loft is pretty much gone. 

Best wishes and little birdie prayers.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi guys!

Maggie... I used to think how awful it would be being that I never lost a pet before Ally...I mean an escaped one...now I know...it is the worst feeling! I feel more sick about Ally than Bloomer whom I know is safe and happy. I'm glad you have little ****** and glad you grabbed and held on to that tail!!! As we Italians say, "Fo-get-about it" with regard to not grabbing them...I would do it in a heartbeat if it meant little Birdie going bye-bye!

Oh Mary, I didn't know you had lost Lucky! So sorry! It's such a terrible feeling as I now know!
Thank you soooo much for telling me about the cold weather!
This is what was bothering soooo much because tonight the temps. will take a big drop and last till the weekend. You've given me more hope as well as comfort. At least I won't be that nervous while at work and maybe sleep some when I get home. I'm really tired and usually I'm the Energizer Bunny!
It takes alot out of you losing beloved pets and not knowing where they are!

I keep telling Rally that Ally will be home soon! He just keeps pacing and cooing...sorry I have to leave him to go to work.
Does anybody think I should get him a little friend or put a stuffed one in the cage?

I'll check back later. Thanks again for the support and prayers.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

If Rally has to stay by himself for a few days and he's always had a friend, you might consider a cage buddy. I know Snow (our little white parakeet who had her wings clipped when Lucky went on the lam so couldn't fly off with him) missed Lucky so it wasn't long before Zoom came into our lives  
She called and called for days, poor baby. (only the cat answered, but that, as they say, is another story  )


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A little stuffed friend would be fine. Rally may or may not take to it .. I think it's too soon to start considering getting another dove for Rally. Hopefully Ally will be back home soon.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you reported Ally as lost on 911 Pigeon Alert? Please do that so you can get as wide as coverage as possible. Many folks subscribe to the list so that will be even more eyes looking for Ally. We just had a white pigeon/dove reported and while it isn't Ally (this one has a white band with the number 72 and has been hanging around this person's place for a couple of days) we might just get a report in that is Ally so please put the information out there for a wider audience. http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact is the link to the form.
Good luck to you and Ally.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hoping for some good news today Christin  Was thinking of you both last night...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Me too. First thing I thought of this morning.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessed morning, Pidgie friends.

I just brought Rally out to the hutch for a short time as the sun is shining on it, however, there lots of wind. He's been cooing on and on from the basement which is really heartbreaking for me. I'll only keep him out for a short time as I don't want him to catch a cold. I attached a pic of Rally in the hutch with the open carriers on top...hoping that Ally will come to the carriers for food and water!

Thanks Terry, for the advice. I'll try the stuffed friend and see how it goes...if it seems to upset him, I'll remove it.
How long should I wait before getting him a friend?

Thanks for the link to 911, Mary. I registered Ally on the 911 as well as petfinder.com. 
I received a few e-mails with regard to registering, but not sure if I should. ??? The sites they named are:
FindToto.com
ThePetRescue.com
911parrotalert.com
Petharbor.com
Flealess.org 
Birdhotline.com 
Birdmart.com 
Cockatielcottege.net
Craigslist.org 

Are these reputable? I assume it would be adventitious for me to register on as many as possible, but wanted to check with you guys before doing such.
Also, in one of the e-mails, it stated NEVER to post the band number, which I did on petfinder and 911 alert thusfar. Is this ok or should I go back and remove the band info?

Thanks, Dezirrae for keeping us in thought and prayer. It's comforting to know I have a loving member so near to me as well as all of the other members whom are close in spirit!

I don't hear Rally cooing anymore...so I'm going to check on him as well as trying to shake the seed bag for Ally.

Check back later and thanks again for helping me to try and get Ally home and for trying to comfort Rally.
As the kids would say, "This sucks bigtime!"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Christin,
Put an add in your news paper's lost and found and make a flyer for pet stores and veterimarian clinics in your area. If I were closer, I would help you. I'm sorry that I'm not.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Thanks Charis!*

Great Idea!

In all this turmoil, I never thought of the obvious!
Will do so today.
Although a bit windy, I think I'll leave Rally out till 3-4pm as the sun remains on/in the hutch till then. Hopefully, if Ally is still near, she'll here him.
Thankfully, he only stopped cooing before to take a lunch break!
Was so glad to see him eating/drinking!

Sorry I didn't see your earlier post....I think our messages crossed!
Thanks for your good wishes....we need them.

I'll update later after I bring him back in!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Christin,

All those sites you listed would be fine to post Ally on. I think it is OK to post Ally's band #. Things work a bit differently for lost and found parrots than they do for pigeons and doves.

Still hoping for a happy homecoming soon! 

There really is no particular time frame to wait with regard to getting a friend for Rally. I was just thinking that as soon as you do that, Ally will return or be found and then you will have an unpaired dove to deal with. I guess that would be OK .. then we could encourage you to go get yet another dove to round things out  

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Christin,

I just found this thread tonight. I just want you to know that I am thinking of you and praying so hard that Ally finds her way home very soon.

Lindi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Terry and Lindi!


I appreciate the prayers so much...at least that someone would be kind enough to take her in and call one of the shelters/vets/animal control/police...all of which I worked hard on the phone today to inform and will have to get to a fax machine to fax the information to those I spoke with.
I got to the ad too late after returning from work and caring for Rally. Thankfully, the weather held out till sunset for him to continue calling for her, however, no sign of her when I returned.
I'll start again tomorrow at sunrise.

Thanks Terry for letting me know about the sites....I'll begin posting again tomorrow. It's getting very cold now along with snow in the forcast for Friday. Tomorrow I will set up something in my bedroom for Rally as the dogs are not permitted in there. Rally can come and go as he pleases from the cage until bedtime as soon as I 'bird proof' everything. If he still seems very upset then I'll consider a companion...for now it will be me and hopefully Ally again!

Thanks for the information and support!
Blessings to all and to all a Blessed night!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I keep checking, hoping to see that Ally is back home. How worried you must be. I have been hoping and praying for her to find her way home, or for a caring person to find her and look for her owner. It is good that she is a dove, as many people notice them a lot more than pigeons, and are used to seeing them in cages. In that case, more people should notice her and hopefully realize she is not a wild bird. And if they check on the internet, they will be directed pretty quickly to the 911 people so don't give up hope! (Not that you would ). Hang in there.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Ally...Still MIA*

Greetings Pidgie Friends...

Thank you for the continued prayers and well-wishes!

I posted on a few more sites today as well as calling the local Animal Shelters/Animal Control. No responses yet.
I switched again my today hours for the night so I can call for her...very chilly today, so I don't think Rally can come outdoors to call for her, however, his cage is near my bedroom window now with the upper window opened a bit...I covered the top/back of his cage to prevent him getting a draft. I'll close it tonight and re-open at sunrise again.

I'm having a hard time sleeping...keep running over and over again in my mind all the things I should have/could have done before she went up higher in the tree. For instance, I have a butterfly net that used to be my daughter's when she was little...I keep it in my room for memory sake...it's pretty purple with a white soft net....I wish I would have thought to run and get it because it extends to the height that Ally was first at in the tree and I could have quickly placed it over her instead of wasting time to go to the garage to get the freakin' ladder which took way more time than if I would have just ran into the house to get the net. That's hind-sight for ya.
Anyway, all that just to say that I moved the net outdoors near to the hutch and Co-Hop Castle just in case something like this should happen again with Coco or Hoppy or Ally or whomever....I pray I don't let it happen again.

Poor Rally last evening when I took him out of the hutch...I grabbed him so quickly, he was like, "Hey! What about cooing and saying nitey-nite to allow me to jump on your finger!" I was like, "Sorry kid, I ain't letting you go anywhere!"

Maryjane, Thank you for your uplifting message! I needed it today, as I've been saddened not hear or see Ally since that first night.
I remember while posting on the Memorial thread for Bloomer, reading about all your losses of beloved Doc, little rats and your birds...beautiful pics of those now scurrying/flying happily at Rainbow Bridge . How heartbreaking to have lost so many in such a short time period...seemed like one after the other...I prayed for your heart to be healed as well as for the health and safety of your precious remaining critters!

Anyway, thanks again dear Pidgie friends....Hopefully I'll return with Great Blessed news of Ally's return! AMEN!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Christin,

Our family continues to keep you and Ally in thoughts and prayers. 

Sounds like you are doing all you can to raise awareness in your area and hopefully that will bring some good news soon!!

Try not to beat yourself up with all the "what ifs" - again, I realize that's much easier said than done. Sounds to me like you did the most instinctual thing by grabbing the ladder. Be comforted with the fact that you now have the net ready in case you should need it -- perhaps to help rescue an injured soul coming your way. There is always a reason for things happening the way they do. 

Take comfort in Rally, Coco, and Hoppy. It is a bit chilly out today, but are you able to have Rally outside today? At least it isn't windy (right now anyway).

Hang in there and of course reach out for support here whenever you need a little boost!!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Blessings Everyone!

Mary, I knew that it was you whom had lost lucky on the earlier post, however, for some reason I wrote my condolences to Maggie...I guess I was a bit stressed at the time. I'm glad I noticed it now and edited correctly...I just wanted to review everyone's encouragement because today I got a little blue while shaking the seed bag and calling for her without any results.

Dezirrae, Thanks for your daily prayers along with everyone elses. God has His Eye on Ally, I'm sure. I didn't bring Rally out today, however, had him by the window calling for her...I easily could hear him while I was out with Coco and Hoppy....they as well as the Canines/Bunnies have been such a comfort....it seems like they know somehow my sadness and have been extra loving more than just for a treat...which is sweet.

I really enjoyed your webalbum also, Dezirrae ...you go girl, on that jet ski! The pics are beautiful...especially the one's by Lady Liberty and the Twin Towers ( Of course, I got teary eyed..again!)
I love your Bird and Buddy pics....scary Hawk though! Shoo-Shoo!
Cute little racoon! It was fun to view your pics...I felt like we had a little visit...
since I decided to stay home tonight to spend time with Rally and finish re-arranging my room to accomodate him. He's very jumpy and will only eat/drink after I walk away. I think he's peed-off at me...I told him, "not anymore than I am at myself, kid." Maybe he'll have fun watching some TV with me though probably will be bored with the daily mass...after that I'm sure he'll enjoy Judge Judy. 

I love the new Avatars, Terry ( cute little birdie with big beak) and Dezirrae (is that a wee-me, Dez?)  
I only know about Wee-Me because my nephews made one of me on their computer...so cute!

Anyway, WHEN Ally is found I'll start a new thread posting the Great News on the lost and found...though if anyone thinks this thread should be moved to the lost and found, please do so.

Blessings to all!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Christin!

I SOO hoped to hear that Ally was home by this time!

I know waiting and hoping can be so energy zapping! NOT to mention the worrying and wondering WHILE you are waiting!

Hopefully St. Francis is listening and Ally will find her way home OR you will hear that someone has found a "cute little white dove" and she will be returned to the fold!!

Keep eyes to the skies...

LOVE, HUGS, COMFORTING AND BEST HOPE THOUGHTS AT THIS SAD TIME...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I love the new Avatars, Terry ( cute little birdie with big beak) Blessings to all!


I'm still hoping Ally will be found and be back home soon. Here's the full sized pic of my current avatar: http://www.rims.net/2007Jun17/target30.html

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You're right, Terry. Way too cute and precious.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm still hoping Ally will be found and be back home soon. Here's the full sized pic of my current avatar: http://www.rims.net/2007Jun17/target30.html
> 
> Terry


Love his big mouth 


Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Christin,

I am keeping prayers and thoughts of Ally being safe and home. I know each day of waiting and searching is so difficult for you.

Blessings to you and all your loved ones,

Margaret


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Christin, I just found this thread today and will add my prayers for Ally's safe return. I've had them escape past me from hutches, too--it's a terrible, sinking feeling.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Sending positive vibes your way. Hope Ally comes home soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm praying for a miracle! He KNOWS where Ally is.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Christin - Just wanted to see how you and the family are doing today? Hope all of you are holding up okay. I can only imagine how difficult it is waiting... As always - we're all hopeful that Ally shows up VERY soon!!

Glad you enjoyed the web album - my family has been wanting me to set something up for the longest time  And yes - the avatar is a wee-me -- it was fun making it 

Give Rally and extra scratch on the head for me  Hugs to you!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings Everyone!

Just wanted to check in so you guys didn't think I flew the coop! 

I've been posting flyers everywhere as well as visiting the local pet stores/parks showing Ally's pic and asking if people would be kind enough to have a spray water bottle/towel/box on hand and keep a watch on their birdfeeder/yards. 

I'm offering a 100.00 cash reward for Ally's safe return just on the off chance that someone has found her and because of her sweet and friendly disposition, may decide to keep her or may have ill intention toward her. I've also stated that she has a mate whom is anxiously awaiting her return.

Rally is doing a little better since he became my new 'roomy'! He's been out in the hutch in the sun calling for Ally and flying around in the large gazebo for awhile each day. Eating and drinking very well now.

I'm so thankful to come here and see all the well wishes and prayers on Ally's behalf!

Shi & Squeaks, Thanks for keeping faith with me for St. Francis to watch over and guide Ally either home or to someone whom would bring her back to us unharmed!

Terry, Thanks for your well-wishes for Ally and for sharing those most beautiful pics of your many cute feathered friends! The pic of the 7 Pekin ducklings is award-winning!
The little gosling that those girls found seems right at home amongst the others!
The fantails are absolutely exquisite! I never even saw a Muscovy before! Those are really unique looking! 
Your Daddy dove reminds me a bit of Rally! 
The little tiny babies are so loveable! You sure have your hands full! I had fun visiting with all your guys! Thanks again for sharing...really cheered me up...I viewed while in the gazebo with Rally...he enjoyed them as well and sends pecks to all!

Thanks so much, Margaret and Birdmom4ever, for the prayers...every prayer will bring Ally closer to getting home....Hopefully before Winter cold temps./snow arrive!

Thanks, amoonswirl, for sending positive vibes our way....I need them!

Treesa, AMEN! I'm EXPECTING a great miracle also, and will post the second It Arrives!

Hey Dezirrae...love your little wee-me...still! We send pecks and hugs back to you!

May Our Lord Bless, Bless and Bless some more, all of you whom are helping me get Ally back safe and sound!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Christin -- just wanted to pop in and see how you and the family are doing? How's Rally holding up? I keep hoping to see a good news update and we continue to keep you in our thoughts. Hoping for the best soon


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Awwww...thanks so much, Dezirrae!

I know you as well as many of the other great members here are continuing with prayers and well-wishes for Rally and for the return of Ally safe and sound home.

Rally's doing fine with regard to eating/drinking and pooping! I purchased for him an expansion for his sleepy-time cage along with a little Disney bed, exerciser, bath buddies and gave him Coco's Owl buddy being that Coco now has Hoppy for a 'live' buddy.

He continues to call for Ally from the hutch and the gazebo each day. I'm grateful for these warmer temps. in hopes that whatever birdy/flock she followed away from here will guide her back since I have plenty of feeders in the front yard and the carrier on the roof of the hutch opened with seed/water. I also keep the hutch door open when Rally goes to the gazebo or back to his sleepy-time cage.

He hasn't really warmed up to me just yet...kind of just stares at me from afar in the gazebo as if to say, "I'm waiting for you to give me my mate back!" It may sound strange, but I truly believe that he's mad at me! He was much friendlier prior to Ally's departure! Although he seems to be enjoying his renovated cage with his new items, he still seems to be saying, "OK, thanks, but where's my Ally???"

Each day I'm doing more to 'bird-proof' my bedroom so that during the winter months he'll be able to fly freely in the room, hopefully with Ally!
I have to pack up soooo many items, such as candles, oil burners and loads of knick-knacks of which are not safe for birds to be in contact. Also, re-arranging of furniture behind which he can get trapped.

For now, I'm glad I renovated his cage to be a more pleasant area for him to spend the night. 

Of course, still fighting off many of those haunting 'should-of/could-of' thoughts!

Thanks for your continued prayers....I expect Ally to return soon with the help of St. Francis and the Angels!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Rally's 'stuffed owl' friend NOT cutting it!!!*

Blessings All!

Well, I thought the stuffed owl would calm Rally a bit which it had seemed to, however, this morning he began again his pacing and cooing non-stop....I suppose it's because the toy doesn't reciprocate pecks/preening???

He wants nothing to do with me whatsoever except for feeding.  
As well as not wanting to fly about the gazebo...just sits high in a basket and stares at me. I try to take him and sit with him but as soon as I release him to my lap he flys right back to his basket. He also fidgets something awful in my hands. Which rules out totally any attempt to put on PG wear to visit family for the holidays. He's just not comfortable being handled and I hate to see him so alone and nerotic!

Which leaves me with a dillema regarding whether or not I should get a friend for him...how to go about such...and how would I know if the newcomer is a hen??? Besides, the doves at pet stores are already paired, so I can't separate those guys and really don't like to purchase any animals from pet stores. I saw a dove on petfinder which is at the Montville shelter actually looks like Rally's twin, however, it is banded and not sure if it's a hen. Didn't come across any that are up for adoption either.
I wouldn't want to get a friend whom he hates or vice-versa.

Any suggestions?

Still praying for Ally's return...hopefully with a friend, otherwise I'll have to get her a friend as well....one big happy foursome...prayerful thinking!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry Ally hasn't returned. I'm sure Rally would appreciate a new mate, but yes, it's tricky when adopting. From my experience, two male doves in a cage will fight viciously, so you don't want to make a mistake. And that's the problem with rescues; you don't know what you're getting and the staff at shelters don't usually know much about doves or pigeons. I appreciate that you would like to adopt a dove that needs a home. Have you tried the "adoption" and "pigeons wanted or for sale" sections of this forum? There might be someone near you who has a dove hen in need of a home. Or perhaps one of our members could ship you one. If not, then your best bet is to find someone who raises them so you can be sure you're getting a hen.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you, BirdMom4Ever, for the sound advice and for your kind caring of Ally! I expect her to show up one of these days...hopefully before freezing temps./snow of winter arrive. If not, hopefully and prayerfully in the spring!

I'll check out the adoption/sale forums though probably too cold to have one shipped this late in the season.  as far as shelters/breeder nearby....I could always bring Rally with me to see if he gets along with whomever I possibly find. 

I've been praying about it and I think it would be good for him as he has reverted again to having to be placed near his food/water dishes to eat and then only a few seeds. I've had to place some in his little bed with a water dish along side at night ...thankfully it's usually gone by morning.
A companion will help him alot and then when Ally comes, maybe he'd like both of them to hang out with otherwise I'll get a friend for her.

As long as this all turns out to be a Happy Ending, it will be worth it!!!

Blessings to you and yours...always!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Please See This Thread ..*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23798

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Don't you just love happy endings?  

Cynthia


----------

